# John Deere 2750 Purchase



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm looking at a jd 2750 four wheel drive. its a 1983 model with low hours. anyone have suggestions, experience with the tractor? I'll use it raking hay, loading round bales and fel work around the farm


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

We use a 2555. It seems like a good tractor. Close to the size you are talking about i think. Haven't had any major issues. The maintance history would be nice to know when buying...


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Very Good Tractor. I've been looking for one a long time. Hard to find here in Oregon. Makes a great 2nd tractor for hay work. Does this one have a cab?. Just wondering.
Richard


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

We had a 3040 which is nearly identical to a 2950, then we had a 2950 as well. Both 4wd with cabs. I personally will never own another one. Yeah they are good motors, but the hydraulics over time are junk and they are notorious for broken hyd lines (steel lines) Just shipped the 2950 two weeks ago to a consignment. Would have cost us $17k to fix the filings in the hydraulic lines. I would look at a newer model if I had the choice


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hayboy1 said:


> <<snip>>Would have cost us $17k to fix the filings in the hydraulic lines. I would look at a newer model if I had the choice


You have got my curiosity here; can you elaborate on this please? If it's not a typo or my misunderstanding I'm assuming you mean there are "metal pieces" in the fluid? If so where would they come from? Why wouldn't the filter catch them?

Thanks!

Lew


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Use a little newer JD 2955 with a loader for a mowing, baling, moving bales and just general stuff. It is 2 wheel drive and over 8000 hours. Works like a champ and very little trouble with it. Had to replace seals to stop a hydaulic leak and the card that the fuses plug into had to be replaced. Both were cheap repairs...under $35. The hydraulics on it does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

when I spoke to our serviceman, his thinking was the brakes disintegrated ( I honestly could not tell) and the metal seemed to get into everything. I wish I was a little more versed in shop talk because I could explain it better. Also the card that plugs in under the dash was shot as well. They don't give those away either, something to the tune of $450


----------



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

no cab on this, just a 2 post canopy.


----------

